# Ignorar datos con error



## morochaloca (Jan 20, 2011)

Hola, como estan?, quisiera plantear un problema que tengo.

De una lista de valores, debo extraer los que cumplan cierta condicion.
En particular, debo extraer los valores que tengan entre 0 y 3.

EJEMPLO:
Quiero obtener la cantidad de valores entre 0 y 3, de la columna M que muestro aca (que es la primer columna):










Entonces, apliqué esta formula.

SUMAPRODUCTO((Datos!M6:Datos!M40>=0)*(Datos!M6:Datos!M40<=3))


Pero obtengo ERROR, porque pasa que la columna de origen tiene algunas casillas con ERROR.
O sea, pasa que los valores en dicha columna se van agregando a medida que voy ingresando datos, por eso me aparecen con error.

Entonces, con la formula anterior que puse, no puedo, porque me toma todas las casillas y como ve que tienen algunas tienen error no me ponen nada...

si lo hago asi me funciona:

SUMAPRODUCTO((Datos!M6:Datos!M18>=0)*(Datos!M6:Datos!M18<=3))

Pero yo no quiero estar cambiando la formula a cada rato cada vez que ingreso un dato.


--------------
Entonces, mi pregunta: ¿HAY ALGUNA MANERA DE QUE CUANDO ME MIRA LA COLUMNA DE DATOS, ME IGNORE LAS CASILLAS EN LA QUE HAY ERROR?







Ademas, tambien me pasa frecuentemente cada vez que hago una planilla que tengo una lista ya predefinida con las formulas, pero como todavia no ingrese los datos correspondientes, me marca error... x ej, por una division por 0, y a mi me gustaria que en esas casillas no me aparezca nada.


----------



## bmacias (Jan 21, 2011)

Hola,

No necesitas que hacer uso de SUMAPRODUCTO para lo que intentas hacer...

Pudieras utlizar CONTARSI y si quieres sacar una suma utliza SUMARSI

Para eliminar los errores en las formulas utiliza el SI(ESRROR(tu formula),"",(tu formula))

Saludos...

P.S.  cuando utilices el SUMAPRODUCTO y hay texto o errores en el rango utliza -- es decir =SUMAPRODUCTO(--(


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 22, 2011)

Como dijo bmacias, para mi, 

=COUNTIF_(rango,_"_<=_3")

funciona sin problema con una mezcla de texto y números.


----------



## alfredacero (Feb 1, 2011)

Puede ir a la columna donde tiene el error y usar la formula ISERROR() comnbinada con una condicion, Por ejemplo:


A1+B1=*!#VALOR!* (digamos que esta en la columna C1) podría usar una formula que elimine el error asi


Formulas:

 <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="51" width="418"><col style="width: 96pt;" span="2" width="128">  <col style="width: 159pt;" width="212">  <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 96pt;" height="17" width="128">1</td>   <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 96pt;" width="128">a</td>   <td class="xl22" style="border-left: medium none; width: 159pt;" width="212">=+A1+B1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" height="17">1</td>   <td class="xl22" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">a</td>   <td class="xl22" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">=IF(ISERROR(A2+B2),"",(A2+B2))</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl22" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" height="17">1</td>   <td class="xl22" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">1</td>   <td class="xl22" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">=IF(ISERROR(A3+B3),"",(A3+B3))</td>  </tr> </tbody></table>
Resultado

  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="215"><col style="width: 48pt;" span="2" width="64">  <col style="width: 65pt;" width="87">  <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 48pt;" align="right" height="17" width="64">1</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" align="right" width="64">a</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-left: medium none; width: 65pt;" align="center" width="87">#VALUE!</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">1</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">a</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;">
</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17">   <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; border-top: medium none;" align="right" height="17">1</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">1</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" align="right">2</td>  </tr> </tbody></table>

como puede observar 1+a=#VALUE! es un error; la segunda linea es un error pero tiene la formula con la condicion y no muestra nada; y finalmente la tercera linea es un calculo correcto y esta presentado en el resultado a pesar de tener la misma condicion de la linea numero 2.

Espero que le sirva para arreglar este problema o alguno en el futuro


----------

